# New chick on the block



## ACHILEE5

Welcome to OCN


----------



## Nocturin

Welcome!


----------



## NFL

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## gdesmo

Welcome to the club Charlotte ! Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## B-rock

inb4 20pages

Welcome.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> inb4 20pages
> Welcome.


lol.


----------



## pjBSOD

Welcome.


----------



## Schmuckley

Welcome to OCN


----------



## d6bmg

Hello Charlotte, welcome to OCN!


----------



## Angello

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Boinz

Make sure to fill out your rig and welcome to OCN.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Welcome!


----------



## twich12

inb4omgfemale (kinda surprised no1 has said it yet)

anyways, welcome to OCN! we all hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## {Unregistered}

Oh boy...You have no idea what you have done!
Welcome though.


----------



## eugenekrabs

Thnx for the warm welcome


----------



## dannieftw

Lol, Welcome.


----------



## Majh

omgfemale!!!
Welcome old man Krabs... Couldn't help it.


----------



## Twitchie

It's a girl, what do I say....


----------



## PureBlackFire

Welcome to OCN.


----------

